# Radio Sure, Free streaming app for PC..Brilliant.



## kburra (Mar 21, 2017)

RadioSure is a neat streaming radio app that will open up a world of new music. This great little tool is now in its 2nd version, and it just keeps getting better!

RadioSure allows you to browse through a huge variety of stations, sorting by language, country, genre and title. You can also add new stations and toggle a variety of configuration settings that run from enabling hotkeys to recording radio.

There are various ways of listen to RadioSure - via the main interface, minimized to a smaller bar, or minimized completely to the taskbar. The taskbar option will let you carry out the majority of actions you need by right-clicking. 
*Download*
http://www.radiosure.com/downloadz/downloadz-select/

*Tutorial
<strong>



*


----------

